# Jackson vs EZ ?



## marv (Jan 22, 2004)

Planning on buying a new down river/play boat this weekend, I know that most love the EZ, but what about the Jackson fun series? Has any one tried one yet,what's the scoop :?:


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Call me biased..., as I am a bit close to the business of Jackson Kayak... but I would highly consider the fact that EJ designed both boats. The EZ is a great river runner but was designed in 99. 

The Fun series however is SUPER comfy, a great river runner and has more design features focused on new school types of tricks. It is also a very, very light boat... 

Depending on where you are... there are retailers that have demo's on hand. 

check out the retailers at www.jacksonkayak.com


----------



## adam b (Jan 6, 2004)

*The Fun*

I just bought a Fun and brought it down Gore Canyon for my first run in the boat. It is really a great river runer. I ran only meat lines and had no problems what so ever. It actually paddles just like an Ace or EZ, but surfs better and is more fun in the flat water. Get the Jackson.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, you took a Fun down Gore!

Yes, the EZ is an older boat. Fun vs. EZ may not be a fair comparison. Wavesport has a newer boat, the ZG.

How does the Fun compare with the ZG?


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

Isn't the ZG a playboat not a river runner/playboat? Wave Sport does not give any details about the boat on their site other than a picture and its dimensions.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

ZG is play.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

They look pretty similar to me.......

Zero Gravity 54 Specs: length=6'6" , width=25", depth=12" ,
weight=32 lbs volume=54 gal, paddler weight=140-220 lbs

Fun Specs: Length: 6 6 Width: 25 Height: 13 
Weight: 28 pounds Volume: 51 Gallons 
Optimum Playboating: 170 pounds 

Perhaps the ZG 54 is for a slightly larger person than the Fun. 


Here's a comparison of the smaller boats:

Zero Gravity 48 Specs: length=6'4" , width=24.5", depth=11.75" , 
weight=31 lbs volume=48 gal, 
paddler weight=100-180 lbs

2-Fun Specs: Length: 62 Width: 24 Height 12 
Weight: 26 pounds Volume: 44 gallons 
Optimum Playboating: 130 - 150 pounds

Again, looks pretty similar. Perhaps the ZG 48 is for a slightly larger person.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

I can't speak to the EZ, but I jumped in a Jackson once and I'm sold. I dream of the day when someone needs the newer than that and I can pick one up!! that boat just felt imbued with balance, stability and rip-roaring play!!! if you've got the dough, throw it down!!!


----------



## marv (Jan 22, 2004)

OK I'm more confident of the fun now. I'm going to demo the fun/2fun,and just for comparison the EZ on Saturday.But after hearing what you guys had to say + jacksonkayak's web site I'm preety much already sold also. For the ones that have'nt visited the site, check it out. www.jacksonkayak.com He pulled some smooth moves at fibark!


----------



## bradgoet (May 27, 2004)

*Try the boats you are considering buying*

Before you buy a boat, try the ones you are considering. I've always found that there is one clear winner out of the handful of boats you are looking at. The one time I bought a boat without trying it I hated it and sold it 3 days later.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

*Fun vs. EZ*

I was also considering a Fun or EZ. I got the Fun based purely on the hype. I mostly creek and wanted a river-runner for Gore and the miscellaneous III-IV runs. At first I was concerned I bought a full on playboat. I don't play, I can do flat-spins and squirt, and thats about all I can do or currently care to do. I thought the EZ would be a good choice if the mood ever struck me to pursue more play in the future.

Now just to let you know, the Craw is a good friend of mine. We've been paddling together for a couple years and have logged many miles. He is somehow associated with Jackson Kayaks. I would have bought an EZ if I didn't know him.

I only took the Fun down Union Chutes, the Poudre, and Deckers prior to yesterday. I was ready to post it for trade on the Buzz for an EZ when Craw told me to move forward a bit and try it again. I wanted a Gore boat so I decided to give it one final test on Gore (~875 cfs). During the paddle in, I was sure I would be posting it for trade today.

With the seat forward a bit, and a slightly more aggresive position (Gore will do that to you), the boat ruled. The meat of Gore Rapid (the Skipper) was so clean my face didn't even get wet. I did piton the rock in Tunnel but that was more pilot error than boat (I've always had a problem with Tunnel). Still a relatively clean line though. A couple squirts when I went for a high brace but overall stability in the gnar was superb. The Fun has a way of skipping over holes and staying on top of the water in the middle of rapids that I didn't expect from a boat so small.

I am keeping the Fun.

Conclusion, I don't think there is much doubt that the Fun will play better than the EZ, but I'll defer to someone who can actually play to talk about that. If you are concerned about the river-running abilities though, I'd say you will be pleasantly surprised. But, the Fun's stern has less rocker than the EZ and the deck is sharpen so it will squirt you if you aren't paddling with an aggresive forward lean when appropriate.

My only problem is with the footbag. I don't like to mess with it everytime I get out of the boat, I'm impatient. Occasionally it does feel super comfy, but it takes me too long to get the bag in the right possition and often have to get back out an re-set it. Personally I like a custom, home-made minicell footbed that doesn't need any maintenance every time you get in it. But try it yourself, some people love it.


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Fun vs. EZ*



Livingston said:


> My only problem is with the footbag. I don't like to mess with it everytime I get out of the boat, I'm impatient. Occasionally it does feel super comfy, but it takes me too long to get the bag in the right possition and often have to get back out an re-set it. Personally I like a custom, home-made minicell footbed that doesn't need any maintenance every time you get in it. But try it yourself, some people love it.


Suck all of the air out of the bean bag and close the valve will your mouth is still on there and the beans will hold their shape even after you get in and out of the boat several times. As long as you have a good vacum in the bean bag the beans will be unable to shift.
The only time I play with my bag is when I want to try a different shape.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

...and the only time I play with my bag....errr wait, that's a different chat room....sorry


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

OK, so the ZG doesn't replace the EZ. The EZ is still being made, right? 

Sounds like the EZ is still pretty copetitive for a 5 year old boat. 5 years is a long time for the manufacturing run of a boat. 

Will Wavesport update the EZ soon?


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

cstork said:


> OK, so the ZG doesn't replace the EZ. The EZ is still being made, right?
> 
> Sounds like the EZ is still pretty copetitive for a 5 year old boat. 5 years is a long time for the manufacturing run of a boat.
> 
> Will Wavesport update the EZ soon?


There is the new EZG42 it’s a cross between the EZ and the ZG but it's for smaller paddlers. I don't know if they plan on making larger versions but based on the fact that is has a number I would say it's likely.

http://www.doubleyouess.com/news.php?type=1&limit=3


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

BTW: EJ designed the EZ so the Fun is an updated EZ.


----------

